# Best canada goose silhouette decoys?



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Which ones are the most real?

Which ones hold up the best?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Are Geese smarter now than they were 30 years ago? I've shot many geese over the old Johnson wax silos and old shells. I was under the impression that the larger the decoys (super mags) would attract the birds better because the birds could see them from a distance.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Are Geese smarter now than they were 30 years ago?



Probably not/maybe.

I don’t think my parents had the foresight to buy goose decoys 30 years ago before I was born to equip me for my first goose hunt this fall. 😂

With that said, with all equipment for hunting, fishing, camping etc that I have bought there is quality and items that are built cheap or have flaws, trying to not run into that.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I like to run GHG’s for full bodies. They are realistic and true in color, hold up well and have the best motion system by far over any others. I have some Avians but think they are too brown and hate the pull out bases. Then I run Dive Bomb Silos to go light if I pack / pull in somewhere or as fillers if I want a bigger field spread and mix em in with the full bodies.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I get the buy quality, and buy it once. I've gotten crap equipment before and by the time you've purchased it three times, you could have gotten the more expensive stuff. Just because its expensive doesn't deem it quality though.

As far as decoys go... I've been impressed with the Tangelfree products. 

I don't care what the brand the equipment is. If you take care of it (wash the decoys and keep out of the sun, use pocket style bags) they will look great and last much longer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't know much about goose silhouette decoys, only been using them for 2 seasons. 

I have Real Geese Pro Series II silhouette decoys. They are photo-imaged, very life like and easy to carry. The stakes are a tough wood composite, hard to drive into hard Wyoming ground. Silhouettes take a little longer to set up compared to full body decoys.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Real Geese are the best IMO. They are heavier than Divebombs or Big Al's, making long walks more difficult. We have had good success using Divebomb and Big Al's, but for durability Real Geese!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

First off buy what you can afford. 

Realgeese 
Pros
Tuff as nails & will last a lifetime. They can take a stray shot of pellets. Non glare!

Cons
Heavy & expensive 

Coroplast decoys 
Pros
Cheap & light

Cons
Warp on a sunny day. They shine. They break easily and the beeks get bent up. They cannot take a stray shot.

Pics below. The hen got hit by a hawk. The geese took some stray pellets.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Jerry, you're not supposed to shoot them on the ground. 

The Real Geese will last a long time. Don't remember how old mine are because I'm old, too. But unlike me, the dekes show no sign of slowing down.


----------

